# which UK/European site offers the best Campy prices?



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm going 11spd and pricing my Chorus 11 bits (Ergo levers, r.der, cassette and chain) from Ribble, Wiggle, Shiny Bike and PBK. 

It leads to a few questions.....first, have I overlooked anyone? 

Shiny Bike lists their price with a 17.5%VAT included. Am I paying that? Or is my price minus VAT?

How quickly do these websites reflect currency fluctuation? Are they updated daily to capture the current exchange rate? 

Thanks for any feedback. 17deg and more snow coming....is it spring yet?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

VAT free, fast shipping, great prices on Campy
Total Cycling


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

LigonierA1 said:


> How quickly do these websites reflect currency fluctuation? Are they updated daily to capture the current exchange rate?


A few weeks ago I ordered a jacket from PBK, my first dealings with a foreign dealer in several years. The online invoice page stated that due to exchange rate fluctuations, there might be a small difference in the actual total; and that my bank might also charge an additional fee.

This was correct on both counts. My order as submitted came to $134.50. The amount actually charged to my credit card was $135.48, or 98 cents more than the invoice showed; on top of that, my bank charged me a foreign transaction fee of $4.06. So, grand total of $139.54. But the shipping was free and it was a $200 jacket stateside, so I'm happy.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

You never pay VAT.

Shiny Bikes or Ribble nearly always have better prices than total cycling.


----------



## fuzzalow (Mar 13, 2007)

As a USA customer dealing with vendors in the EU these are the things that factor into your transaction cost:

a) As noted, items shipped outside the EU are exempt from VAT. Most of the websites will deduct VAT from your purchase price. Ribble, Shiny, PBK & TotalCycling are sites I have used and they do this but check to be sure.

b) Purchases are usually billed against your credit card in GBP or whichever home currency of the vendor. The $ amount shown on the website is just to display a price using some arbitrary spot FX rate.

c) Credit card company will conduct the foreign currency exchange in the rate most favorable to them, usually the highest FX rate for the day on the day the transaction is done.

d) Credit card company may also bill a % on the FX total as a fee for conducting the FX transaction

e) I have not yet been hit for customs duty on buying parts from abroad to the USA.

These transaction costs are reasonably minor and the savings to buy parts from the EU is still very significant. In my experience, the vendors I listed above have been reliable.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Look at the sale items at www.competitivecyclist.com They have some killer deals on 2010 Campy parts. I just got my box of parts tonight. Record levers $260, Record Crank $460, Chorus RD $175, and Chorus FD $80. Other places such as Excell and Colorado Cyclist have similar deals. 

I've done business with Ribble and PBK. Both delivered as advertised.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Check out http://www.xxcycle.fr/ also. With Her Majesty's GBP strengthening against the USD, Euros-based prices are becoming more attractive.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

1. 
http://www.bike-palast.com/en/Racebike/Groupsets/

2.
http://www.flarer.it/deu/kontakt.html

Ask Norbert Flarer! (Süd-Tirol, Italie)
He speak english.


----------



## mrswiss (Jan 27, 2011)

*Cheapest campy parts*

Best place to start is Bike Parts Compare or Frugal Rouleur for the cheapest campy parts


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

orange_julius said:


> Check out Vélo, équipement cycliste, accessoires cycle. Bienvenue sur XXcycle. also. With Her Majesty's GBP strengthening against the USD, Euros-based prices are becoming more attractive.


I have had very fine experience with XX Cycles. Good outfit.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

necroposting


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bruin11 said:


> necroposting


Yes but is there really anything wrong a little necrophilia? Even a dead post has something to offer.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Road & MTB Bicycles, Bike Parts & Cycling Clothing | Merlin Cycles has done me well in the past. Picked up a Athena EPS front derailleur for $140 recently.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

cs1 said:


> Yes but is there really anything wrong a little necrophilia? Even a dead post has something to offer.


Yes, there is.

If: the poster reviving the thread is simply posting spam and not contributing to the thread in any meaningful way.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just bought Record 11 parts. The cheapest parts I could find were at Planet Cyclery. Cheaper by a lot and they had everything in stock. Ships from Colorado.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

You would have saved $14 on the rear derailleur, $6 on the front derailleur, $35 on the shifters, $7 on the brakes, and just about $200 on the crankset, if you went to MerlinCycles.com.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My alloy/carbon short cage Chorus rear deraileur from Ribble, $180.00, arrived today. Hard to find part that replaces a wrecked rear derailleur.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

1Butcher said:


> You would have saved $14 on the rear derailleur, $6 on the front derailleur, $35 on the shifters, $7 on the brakes, and just about $200 on the crankset, if you went to MerlinCycles.com.


I didn't buy brakes or cranks. Cassette alone just about made it a break even deal over Merlin, and chain made up the rest. Shipping from Colorado is days faster too.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Merlins cassette is $107 and Planets at $129. Merlins chain is $1 cheaper on the Record and $1 more on the Chorus. Shipping may be faster, but I have not had any issues with European shipping that took longer than a week.

Either way, it's your money. I have yet to see a U.S. company beat a European company on a consistent basis. That is usually because your cutting out another middleman buying in Europe.

The biggest issue with European is the warranty issues you will have [if you need it].


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I buy from probike kit and Wiggle a lot. I pretty much consider overseas purchases terminal. I wouldn't expect a LBS to warranty something for me. A crap shoot I guess. The only component I have ever had fail that qualified for a warranty would be a forged crank back in the day. Warranty on $150 parts isn't worth my time. Just my place in life I guess.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I started with Probike kit but have found their prices are too high now. 

I try to spend my money wisely so that is why I purchased the SR EPS system thru my LBS. I'm glad I did, cause I needed a new external power unit since it was acting up. 

I agree with your belief about warranties outside of the country.


----------



## fabriciom (Sep 29, 2008)

I received a quote of 950€ for 2015 chorus on Ciclismo 24

But no availability until the 15 of nov.


----------

